# ULEB Cup and FIBA Europe EuroCup Replaced for 2008-09



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Euroleague.net reports that the ULEB Cup and FIBA Europe EuroCup have been replaced with a (sort of) single league/championship. See below.


> Barcelona, July 2, 2008. ULEB and FIBA Europe have announced the official names and formats of two of Europe's most promising men's clubs competitions: Eurocup and EuroChallenge.
> 
> Eurocup (formerly known as ULEB Cup) will be contested by 32 clubs. 24 teams qualify automatically while eight more places will be earned through two elimination rounds. The Eurocup champion will play in next season´s Euroleague.
> 
> ...


 http://www.euroleague.net/ulebcup/home/news/i/33556/448/item


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Champions League = EuroCup 
UEFA Cup = Eurochallenge 


That's the jist I got from reading through. Seems the FIBA directors took a peep in the soccer offices next door :wink:


----------

